# Warts on feeder steers-how much will it affect price?



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

So I have a group of holstein steers that I am going to take to the auction in about a month. I noticed one small wart on the face of my jersey heifer, but wasn't too concerned about it because she is not going to be sold. I started looking around on my steers and noticed that one steer had a pretty big patch of warts on his neck. I have never had problems with warts before, but I usually get all my calves from one source, this year I got them from a few different places.

I am really bummed cuz I need the money these calves will bring for maternity leave. How much do you think they will knock me for the warts? Also I have heard just to pull them off but then I worry since they are going to the auction soon, that it will be even worse if he has a big scab on his neck.

So what do you think my options are? I hope none of the other ones get them...


----------



## Missourifarmboy (Aug 24, 2014)

I really doubt it will make any difference.


----------



## sv.maple (Feb 16, 2014)

If you can pull one to get it to bleed it will usually git them all to go away but dont think in a month theyll be gone. Vets have told me making them bleed will make the animal build imunity to them. If i see any i pull on one and they go away but never watch time it takes. Also if you can get a small rubber band on them tight theyll fall off.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Sounds gross but pull some of the warts off and feed the warts back to the animal that has warts. This will trigger the animals' immunity system to reject the warts.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

This is awesome knowledge guys! Awesome.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Granny always tied a string real tight around warts so they'd fall off


----------



## CowPoke (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes we did that too. I used dental floss.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't have warts in my herd but have banded them for other folks. I just use a sheep bander. I have also grabbed them with a pair of pliers and given a twist. They bleed a little and just heal over.
This time of year (no flies after the freeze) I'd probably grab them with the pliers.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Sounds like it would also be as easy as taking some sewing thread and wrapping it around several times to strangle the stupid things. 
Good luck on what you choose to do and ill pray baby comes easy and mommy and baby are super healthy.


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

myheaven said:


> Sounds like it would also be as easy as taking some sewing thread and wrapping it around several times to strangle the stupid things.
> Good luck on what you choose to do and ill pray baby comes easy and mommy and baby are super healthy.


Babies I'm having identical twin boys That's why I need as much as I can get from those steers lol

Thank you for your prayers


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't know if it will affect price, but it shouldn't. They are harmless little flecks. Ugly, for sure, but they go away on their own.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I have b/g twins! Congrats!!!!! I will pray extra hard for you. Are the boys In Separate sacks? How far along are you?
Anyone who raises cattle seriously will know its a no big deal.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I didn't pay attention but its you spamela! Your my semi neighbor! I'm super giddy for you. My twins are almost 12.


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

myheaven said:


> I didn't pay attention but its you spamela! Your my semi neighbor! I'm super giddy for you. My twins are almost 12.


Howdy neighbor

They each have their own sack and they share the one placenta so that's how they know they are identical. I am 21 weeks so I only have 16 weeks to go!(They are going to have me have them by 37 weeks)

We are super excited! and a little scared... we also have a 2 year old boy.
So I am sure it is going to be very interesting! Some people say twins are tough and others say they are actually easier. What was your experience?


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

My twins were tough. But I had 4 kids 3 and under. My dh was also a long haul trick driver. i had no help at all. Child 2 was highly demanding. 
Are they watching you for possible ttts? I was able to have my twins natural at 37w 5 d.
My most difficult thing was the constant waking at night. The sooner you can get them sleeping threw the night do it. 
We also lived in a bad neighborhood. You will do great. 
Where you going to have the little men at? You don't have to answer it is personal information but I have knowledge of 4 different hospitals.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

sv.maple said:


> If you can pull one to get it to bleed it will usually git them all to go away but dont think in a month theyll be gone. Vets have told me making them bleed will make the animal build imunity to them. If i see any i pull on one and they go away but never watch time it takes. Also if you can get a small rubber band on them tight theyll fall off.


A steer had a few. I read that if they were cut off and fed to the steer they would build resistance. Turned my stomach, but I'm always up for an experiment. I cut them off, treated areas with iodine and covered with grease from the grease gun. Wounds healed and warts did not come back.

Conclusion--The warts did not come back. I didn't throw up. Not enough data for Mythbusters.


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

myheaven said:


> My twins were tough. But I had 4 kids 3 and under. My dh was also a long haul trick driver. i had no help at all. Child 2 was highly demanding.
> Are they watching you for possible ttts? I was able to have my twins natural at 37w 5 d.
> My most difficult thing was the constant waking at night. The sooner you can get them sleeping threw the night do it.
> We also lived in a bad neighborhood. You will do great.
> Where you going to have the little men at? You don't have to answer it is personal information but I have knowledge of 4 different hospitals.


Since 16 weeks I have been having ultrasounds every other week to watch for ttts and at 30 weeks I will start having non stress tests twice a week. I got refered to a high risk ob at meriter hospital in madison. An hour and a half away:hair

I worry about the nights most of all bc I can only take 12 weeks off from work. I work 7 nights in a row and then have 7 days off so poor DH has the babies all to himself at night the week that I'm working


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

What about bed rest maternity leave? You have an extremely high chance of needing extended strict bed rest. Will your work allow that? You are high risk. They have a seperate sack so that's good. I lost my set of identical twins they were in the same sack. I was only in my first trimester but still it was hard to see them gone. 
Will you guys have any help? If your dh gets tired he will need a back up. As will you too. This my be a very trying time for the both of you. The sleep depravation is hard. But it was only me against my mob.lol


----------



## Spamela (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm goona send you a pm myheaven since we're not really talking about cattle anymore lol


----------



## BlueHen (Jul 25, 2014)

They wont affect their price. We bought some yearling heifers that had warts on their noses, no big deal. They went away within 60 days or so on their own.


----------

